# [SOLVED] Help Can't Forward Ports



## duke28

Hello,

I have tried everything I can think of. Asked friends, followed instructions at portforward.com and now I'm stuck.

My set up, I have a DSL connection with a Speedstream 5242 series modem(no option to forward ports on this modem) connected to a Linksys WRT54G router, a desktop computer(WINXP) and a laptop(WINXP) both connected. I have a static ip set up on my laptop and ports forwarded in my router to there. I am looking to set up a gamer server and it needs acouple UDP ports open. I have also opened the ports in the connection properties on my laptop.

I have just reformated my laptop and there isn't an antivirus installed on it as of yet and I have turned off the xp firewall. On canyouseeme.org it says that the ports are not open. I dont know what else to try. If anyone could help that would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
I was going to say to take note of the WAN/Internet IP that is listed in the status page of the WRT54G router, and forward in the Speedstream modem/router to it, but if you can't forward ports in the modem/router, it may be very difficult. Is there a DMZ option in the Speedstream? Also, did your ISP give you the Speedstream?


----------



## Terex

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

Hello duke28,

I would double check the IP address and make sure the static one on the computer matches the one that the ports are opened for. Also, try opening both TCP/UDP.

Did you disable the firewall on the router? ( http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm )

You could also try changing your static IP address.


----------



## duke28

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

Hi Jason,

There are no options in the speedstream router, when I go into it all it does is give me info. I did get it from my ISP, I called them, they said that the router doesnt block any ports which is why there are no options to forward any. Also they said that they don't block any ports. So there is no DMZ option either.

My router was set up as DHCP but because of problems with my ps3 I found out I needed to change it to PPPoE which now lets my ps3 work correctly but still no luck on the port forwarding. Now that I have my router set up as PPPoE I can no longer pull up my modem by going to 192.168.2.1.

Cheers,


----------



## duke28

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*



Terex said:


> Hello duke28,
> 
> I would double check the IP address and make sure the static one on the computer matches the one that the ports are opened for. Also, try opening both TCP/UDP.
> 
> Did you disable the firewall on the router? ( http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm )
> 
> You could also try changing your static IP address.


I doublechecked and the ips are the same. I will try opening up both and see if that works when I get home. I saw that same step on the portforwarding but I dont have that option on my router for some reason.


----------



## duke28

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*



Terex said:


> Hello duke28,
> 
> I would double check the IP address and make sure the static one on the computer matches the one that the ports are opened for. Also, try opening both TCP/UDP.
> 
> Did you disable the firewall on the router? ( http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm )
> 
> You could also try changing your static IP address.


I doublechecked and the ips are the same. I will try opening up both and see if that works when I get home. I saw that same step on the portforwarding but I dont have that option on my router for some reason.


----------



## duke28

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

This is my security screen on my router...

http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o458/duke8175/router-1.jpg


----------



## Terex

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

I take it you tried opening both ports?

You should see if you can find the firewall settings anywhere.

Also, consider a firmware update.


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

If you opened ports in the router to your static IP, then download and install the PF port checker to see if the ports are really open.


----------



## duke28

*Re: Help Can't Forward Ports*

Thanks all, I reset my router back to factory defaults and then redid everything and now its working, all the settings seem to be the same so it must have been something weird.

Cheers all,


----------



## Terex

Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## Jason09

Glad we could be of help.:smile:


----------

